# مبروك لاميتاب وسامح



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

*مبروك لاميتاب وسامح*

مبروك يا اميتاب 30: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






مبروك يا سامح 30: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





عل لقب عضو شرف :yahoo: 

فلا تستحقوها


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

بصراحة يستحقوها و اكثر


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2006)

*مبرووووووك يا سموحه 

مبروووووووك يا اميتاب 

عقبال ما تبقوا مشرفين هنا هههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (4 يناير 2006)

مبروك لسامح واميتاب 

اخوكم ايزاك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك سامح 
الف مبروك اميتاب 
بجد تستحقونها عن جدارة 
اخوكم المتوسط كيرو


----------



## †gomana† (5 يناير 2006)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووك يا سامــــــــح

الف مبروووووووووووووووك يا ستيــــــــف

لا يستحقوا اكتر من كدة اخوتنا الكبار الادمن

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

كلامك صحيح يا جمانة, بس هذه هدية تقدير بسيطة

ربنا يباركهم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 يناير 2006)

انا بامانة مش عارف اقول ايه ، غير شكراً ليكم على المحبة الكبيرة ديه والثقة الغالية ديه ، ربنا يحميكم

:yaka: :new4: 
*وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*

:t14: :smil11:​


----------



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

يارب يارب تكوني مستحقين اللقب ده وانا واثق من كده
30:الف مبروووووووووك30:


----------



## amitabh (8 يناير 2006)

*الحقيقة يا جماعة انا سعيد جداااااااااااااااااااااا*
*لوجودى معاكم*
*الحقيقة ده تكريم كبير جدا و شهادة اعتز بيها جدا*
*يا رب نكون عند حسن ظنكم*
*ميرسى جدا ليكم*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2006)

*الحقيقة اخى ستيف انتوا تستاهلوا اكتر من كدة وزياده كمان 

ربنا يباركك اخى ستيف واخى سامح على خدمتكم

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*يا ستيف بلاش تواضع انتا فعلا تستاهل اكتر بس مش عارفين نعملك ايه بس 

وكل سنه وانتا طيب *


----------



## amitabh (8 يناير 2006)

ميرسى جدا يا جومانه و يا ميرنا
و بشكر  My Rock لمحبته الكبيرة دى
و يا رب دايما ينجح اعمالكم اكتر و اكتر
و شكرا جدا ل مينا و ازززاك و كيرو و انطون
و يا رب يسود المنتدى كله روح المحبه الكبيرة الموجوده جواكم
كل سنه و انتم بخير و بصحة جيدة و نجاح مستمر


----------



## Messias (9 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك انا فرحت كتير انكوا معانا 

فعال زى ماقال مينا تستحقوها 
الرب يبارك عملكم


----------

